# Facebook Page - PRG Designs



## PRGDesigns (Jan 25, 2012)

We just added our Facebook page - PRG Designs - for our business. If you do FB, please visit the site and if anything interests you, we would be honored if you would "Like" the page.

As always, trying to be thrifty and use all the no cost / low cost resources we can to get our business the most exposure that we can.

Thanks in advance for any consideration you can give this matter.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Smart move. I have tried, but I am FB illiterate. Hope it works well for you.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

I hope your FB page brings you more business exposure. I "like" what I see on your page so far. FYI, there are two "PRG Designs"-one is a clothing designer. Be sure to select the right one after your search.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

You're the one in Frisco TX right?


----------



## PRGDesigns (Jan 25, 2012)

My apologies for not being more specific, the PRG Designs in Frisco, TX, related to woodworking. I only wish I was in clothing design for the money those rat bastards make. Thanks for pointing out the deficiencies in my original post. As usual my frame of reference was just what I deal with in my little world and never even thought there might be another PRG Designs on FB. It never showed up in my searches. My bad.

Yes, I will try to improve the photography, but I will probably never get to the level that some LJr's display. Another inspiration from this website!


----------



## MarceloRibeiro (Dec 5, 2012)

liked the "bucket seats"


----------



## msmith1199 (Oct 24, 2012)

I did it. I also have a Facebook page at: Mark's Custom Woodcrafts.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't do FB or Twit, or any of the others. Don't like to be tracked. Now ticked that Google tracked my searches on IE and Chrome, and are NOW popping up adds on my Firefox browser! Damn it! I try to keep this stuff separate!


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

I heard in a radio article (story) the other day the reason for face book shares are devalued is because the big boys in advertising don't think that face book is a good place for them to place there ad dollars. Wish you luck
on your promotion.


----------



## PRGDesigns (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks Bob - the FB is mostly due to the price of advertising I pay for it - nothing. My wife is big into FB and Pinterest, as are her friends who are scattered across the country / globe.

I was very skeptical of FB when it went public and had no confidence in the initial asking price, or even it's current price, based on a variety of financial risk analysis. I am not investing in FB, only using it as a resource to get our name out there as inexpensively as possible. If you think back 20-25 years, this type of exposure for this kind of price was unthinkable.


----------

